# Eversion carotid endarterectomy code



## wojiegirl@gmail.com (Sep 28, 2010)

Please help?!? Does anyone know the correct 2010 cpt code for a "right eversion carotid endarterectomy"?????? I have spent way too much time on looking for a code that I think doesn't exist.
Thank you


----------



## judyollis (Jan 8, 2011)

try 35301 RT


----------

